# Sami’s Law is Ridiculous. Won’t work in NJ Anymore.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.

https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


Dude ... it's New ****ing Jersey!
WHAT do you expect?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just when I thought they couldn’t get any worse. First they outlaw left turns, and now this.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Dude ... it's New @@@@ing Jersey!
> WHAT do you expect?


Isn't this a state that also bans pumping your own gas


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not going to NJ either. Screw that noise. Then they want us to pay the toll back to Philly on the way back? Hecks no H20!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When this comes to my state, I’m done. I won’t put a barcode on my car.

What will happen to the barcodes when a driver stops driving or is deactivated? Will the driver sell them? I can see a fake driver putting a fake barcode on the car.

If pax can’t check all the info they have now, they won’t scan a code, especially when they’re intoxicated. They’ll see a barcode and think it’s legit, when it could be a fake.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Barcode Not a bad idea ,,, better than putting your pics in the windshield next to the decal . In the next few months, they can improve Barcode... some new idea will pop up.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

LMAO these NJ rideshare drivers have to look dorky like taxis but for a quarter of the pay ??



Invisible said:


> When this comes to my state, I'm done. I won't put a barcode on my car.
> 
> What will happen to the barcodes when a driver stops driving or is deactivated? Will the driver sell them? I can see a fake driver putting a fake barcode on the car.
> 
> If pax can't check all the info they have now, they won't scan a code, especially when they're intoxicated. They'll see a barcode and think it's legit, when it could be a fake.


And when can we expect pax to be identified and verified? How many drivers have been murdered, robbed and beat up by paxholes? Oh no, NJ and NY and Ca have to arrest the rideshare driver for brushing the Knuckles the drunk paxhole that beat up the driver ?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

mbd said:


> Barcode Not a bad idea ,,, better than putting your pics in the windshield next to the decal .


The law also requires you to have your mugshot in the window so the pax can verify what the driver is supposed to look like.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

What's my name ? ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

njn said:


> The law also requires you to have your mugshot in the window so the pax can verify what the driver is supposed to look like.


Then it is a bad idea ... ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When I drop people off in NJ I switch to Lyft so I can pick up. (NY drivers can pick up in NJ on Lyft). Won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

"....credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver’s name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250" ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> "....credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver's name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250" ?


Really? Does that mean that any pax that gets you as a driver will be able to see your full name as it appears on your driver's license?

This whole thing is absurd. They already have everything they need to properly identify the car and driver they're getting; they're just too lazy to use any of it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> "....credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver's name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250" ?


What about a copy of your background check? Are you required to give that also?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Really? Does that mean that any pax that gets you as a driver will be able to see your full name as it appears on your driver's license?


That's a good question...... Why would a pax need the drivers full name ? Probably so they can harass and stalk the drivers social media etc... ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> That's a good question...... Why would a pax need the drivers full name ? Probably so they can harass and stalk the drivers social media etc... ?


If that's part of it, that would be an absolute deal-breaker for anyone that thinks about it. If you have a full name for someone, you can very often get an accurate home address pretty quickly, and . . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If that's part of it, that would be an absolute deal-breaker for anyone that thinks about it. If you have a full name for someone, you can very often get an accurate home address pretty quickly, and . . .


They can already do that with your license plate info!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> They can already do that with your license plate info!


I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm mistaken about this, but I don't believe that there are any publicly accessible data bases that allow people to look up identifying information for license plates they see. The potential risks would be clear.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

https://infotracer.com/plate-lookup/

Not free, but $4 should get you the info.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

njn said:


> https://infotracer.com/plate-lookup/
> 
> Not free, but $4 should get you the info.


Well, I'm not going to fork over $4 to find out, but I don't think that it is what it might appear to be. For instance, there's this:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2721
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver's_Privacy_Protection_Act


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think along with the 45+ indication, there should be an indication that the ride is going out of state.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ye
> Isn't this a state that also bans pumping your own gas


Yes.
A lot of socialist based states do that.
I know that Oregon does.
I'm surprised that Cali doesn't.

When I was in Mexico once on business, I toured a relatively large construction site.
There was about a dozen laborers digging a trench.
I asked our host why he didn't have a backhoe out there doing the work in a quarter the time and at half the cost.
He said that the gov't didn't allow the use of a lot of heavy equipment ... it was part of their 'full employment' agenda.
He said it also helped their tax base ... they collected more offa the people digging ditches than one operator.

Pretty typical of a socialist gov't.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes.
> A lot of socialist based states do that.
> I know that Oregon does.
> I'm surprised that Cali doesn't.
> ...


As apposed to corporations that want to replace ALL workers with machines and robots. Because people are undesirable unless they are already wealthy.

Pretty typical of an oligarchy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> As apposed to corporations that want to replace ALL workers with machines and robots. Because people are undesirable unless they are already wealthy.
> 
> Pretty typical of an oligarchy.


Yes, exactly.
The two extremes are equally evil.

Socialism vs. Fascism
HItler vs. Stalin
Hell of a choice, eh?

Viva la capitalism!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> What's my name ? ?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Soo how are they going to scan the bar code when Ben Dover request the ride for you to pick up Justin Thyme? !? :thumbdown:

I guess they won’t be able to request rides for FWB’s anymore.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> What's my name ? ?


that's the dumbest crap ever they thought up , how bout i just tell that to the pax instead .


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Really? Does that mean that any pax that gets you as a driver will be able to see your full name as it appears on your driver's license?
> 
> This whole thing is absurd. They already have everything they need to properly identify the car and driver they're getting; they're just too lazy to use any of it.


Not only the paxhole. Anyone that pass by your car when stopped at the light o parked. Ridiculous and dangerous



Seamus said:


> What about a copy of your background check? Are you required to give that also?


Yes, right below underwear's color you're wearing today


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> Yes, right below underwear's color you're wearing today


That's easy ... white with brown stripe ....


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's easy ... white with brown stripe ....


???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I can’t believe this didn’t happen in California first. Hopefully soon so some hot chick can scan my bar code.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This is next for us :biggrin:


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This is next for us :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 337320


Get ready....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> Get ready....
> 
> View attachment 337323


In Seattle, multiple driver info displayed for pax is already required and has been for a year, for any driver picking up from the airport:










A $1500. ticket awaits you if you get caught without it, or all of this:

1. A valid For Hire Permit.
2. A copy of your For Hire Permit posted in your vehicle.
3. A properly displayed TNC Vehicle sticker.
4. Proper Trade Dress displayed.
5. Uber/Lyft/other app logged in.
6. Seattle or Tacoma business license.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, multiple driver info displayed for pax is already required and has been for a year, for any driver picking up from the airport:
> 
> View attachment 337328
> 
> ...


How much your business license costs?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> How much your business license costs?


$55.00. We need a separate one for different cities we drive in outside the greater Seattle area. The city south of us, requires a permit too if we drive enough to earn more than $12k there. That license is $25.00.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Everytime an idiot does something stupid, laws or warnings have to be placed to prevent other idiots from doing the same thing. 

Some idiot must have folded their stroller with a baby in it so now my stroller says to remove child before folding. 

Why can't people just acknowledge that Sami was stupid?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everytime an idiot does something stupid, laws or warnings have to be placed to prevent other idiots from doing the same thing.
> 
> Some idiot must have folded their stroller with a baby in it so now my stroller says to remove child before folding.
> 
> Why can't people just acknowledge that Sami was stupid?


What's needed, really, is some public relations campaign explaining to people _how_ and _why_ they need to use the information that _they already have_.

What's equally obvious, though, is the implication that the person who failed to take reasonable precautions contributed to his or her death, and many people just don't want to hear that. It's _true_; but people seem to think that it also implies that the person who committed the crime is somehow less culpable, which simply doesn't follow. We all understand that if you don't lock the door to your home and someone comes in and steals your property, _they're_ the criminal -- yet your stupidity did still contribute to your being victimized.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> $55.00. We need a separate one for different cities we drive in outside the greater Seattle area. The city south of us, requires a permit too if we drive enough to earn more than $12k there. That license is $25.00.


How do they know how much you make? Need to show tax return?



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> What's needed, really, is some public relations campaign explaining to people _how_ and _why_ they need to use the information that _they already have_.
> 
> What's equally obvious, though, is the implication that the person who failed to take reasonable precautions contributed to his or her death, and many people just don't want to hear that. It's _true_; but people seem to think that it also implies that the person who committed the crime is somehow less culpable, which simply doesn't follow. We all understand that if you don't lock the door to your home and someone comes in and steals your property, _they're_ the criminal -- yet your stupidity did still contribute to your being victimized.





Cableguynoe said:


> Everytime an idiot does something stupid, laws or warnings have to be placed to prevent other idiots from doing the same thing.
> 
> Some idiot must have folded their stroller with a baby in it so now my stroller says to remove child before folding.
> 
> Why can't people just acknowledge that Sami was stupid?


I will write it down in case a have a baby. Easy to forget, you know


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> How do they know how much you make? Need to show tax return?


They get it from your taxes yes. They don't ask. It's the government. They look for free. Then they send you a letter showing you that their records show you made $$ in their city, and now you own $$$$, and a bill for $$$$.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why they can't make two smart phones (apps) talking each others. Even Samsung smart phones can share photos each other via communication. Why can't they make it easier way? Barcode?? Old fashioned technology...........


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> They get it from your taxes yes. They don't ask. It's the government. They look for free. Then they send you a letter showing you that their records show you made $$ in their city, and now you own $$$$, and a bill for $$$$.


Me no like be spied...


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, multiple driver info displayed for pax is already required and has been for a year, for any driver picking up from the airport:
> 
> View attachment 337328
> 
> ...


Lmao so you all look dorky like taxis but how much less do you get than taxi drivers?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao so you all look dorky like taxis but how much less do you get than taxi drivers?


A lot less.
But we're our own boss!
We're living the dream!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> A lot less.
> But we're our own boss!
> Were living the dream!


If you're going to look silly like a taxi, at leas tamale $2 per mile!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao so you all look dorky like taxis but how much less do you get than taxi drivers?


Exactly. Like a bunch of faux taxi drivers. Even worse is the real cabbies airport waiting area is very close by.

(Our Ant Hill)









They can all see this crap all over the inside of our cars when we get out to load luggage at the airport. I imagine that's the reason they double over in laughter.

I however.....have tinted windows, I will accept my ticket for not having this crap in my car if and when I get caught :


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Exactly. Like a bunch of faux taxi drivers. Even worse is the real cabbies airport waiting area is very close by.
> 
> (Our Ant Hill)
> View attachment 337386
> ...


I love your baby ? with no signs


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> I love your baby ? with no signs


Yep...I keep 2 stickers with double stick tape in my console. When I get close to the airport slap them up on my windshield and driver's window. The airport marshalls probably assume they can't see the rest because of my window tint. Soon as I leave, I pull them right back off.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

When your picking up a passenger. The rider app should just show the plate number and have passenger hit confirm.

I haven't used the trade dress in awhile. I have it ready in case I'm stopped. Anything more than trade dress would be my last day in my market.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yep...I keep 2 stickers with double stick tape in my console. When I get close to the airport slap them up on my windshield and driver's window. The airport marshalls probably assume they can't see the rest because of my window tint. Soon as I leave, I pull them right back off.


Did they give you a hard time cause the tint?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> Did they give you a hard time cause the tint?


My tint is legal here. I do have cops get behind me on the road time to time and run my plates, but I drove Semi Trucks for 9 years, have a clean record and still have my valid enhanced CDL-A with all endorsements, plus Hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA from driving in and out of the ports, rails, and military bases. Cops see all that when they run my plates and move on.

However, I am having problems with my local knucklehead WA State DOT thinking I'm a carpool lane violator when I'm driving pax in that lane. The state can see I have a TNC license. Took a lot of back and forth but I got it straightened out:


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My tint is legal here. I do have cops get behind me on the road time to time and run my plates, but I drove Semi Trucks for 9 years, have a clean record and still have my valid enhanced CDL-A with all endorsements, plus Hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA from driving in and out of the ports, rails, and military bases. Cops see all that when they run my plates and move on.
> 
> However, I am having problems with my local knucklehead WA State DOT thinking I'm a carpool lane violator when I'm driving pax in that lane. The state can see I have a TNC license. Took a lot of back and forth but I got it straightened out:
> 
> View attachment 337404


I couldn't handle one of those semi trucks for sure. Too big for me. You're a brave girl ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> I couldn't handle one of those semi trucks for sure. Too big for me. You're a brave girl ?


Sure you could. Its just a large piece of metal with no brain and you are a human with a thought process, reasoning and logic. The trucks have no ability to outsmart you. You control them, and heed to mother nature.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Sure you could. Its just a large piece of metal with no brain and you are a human with a thought process, reasoning and logic. The trucks have no ability to outsmart you. You control them, and heed to mother nature.


Nice


Lissetti said:


> Sure you could. Its just a large piece of metal with no brain and you are a human with a thought process, reasoning and logic. The trucks have no ability to outsmart you. You control them, and heed to mother nature.


Still too big for me. I don't think too many women dare to seat on one of those


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, multiple driver info displayed for pax is already required and has been for a year, for any driver picking up from the airport:
> 
> View attachment 337328
> 
> ...


The name placard on the seat makes your car look just like the inside of a taxi.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> The name placard on the seat makes your car look just like the inside of a taxi.


Yes it does, but not in my car, says this non-abiding Seattle Ant.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

As someone who is originally from NY, get out of N.J


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Dude ... it's New @@@@ing Jersey!
> WHAT do you expect?


It could soon be all of America, too. It passed unanimously in both NJ legislative houses, meaning all politicians of both parties voted for it. Now Sen. Bob Mendendez (D), Sen. Cory Booker (D), and Rep. Chris Smith (R) have introduced a version of the same law at the federal level. Time to write letters, guys. I'm the only person I know of who wrote any letters opposing this law in NJ.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My tint is legal here. I do have cops get behind me on the road time to time and run my plates, but I drove Semi Trucks for 9 years, have a clean record and still have my valid enhanced CDL-A with all endorsements, plus Hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA from driving in and out of the ports, rails, and military bases. Cops see all that when they run my plates and move on.
> 
> However, I am having problems with my local knucklehead WA State DOT thinking I'm a carpool lane violator when I'm driving pax in that lane. The state can see I have a TNC license. Took a lot of back and forth but I got it straightened out:
> 
> View attachment 337404


Lmao you all out west have the same HOA crazies as us but yours go even further and go reporting possible HOV violators?! My sides hurt! ??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao you all out west have the same HOA crazies as us but yours go even further and go reporting possible HOV violators?! My sides hurt! ??


Well I guess they do because we have horrible traffic, and a constant problem of HOV violators. WSP routinely goes out just looking for these folks.










Here's some of our Drive Of Shames that made our local evening news:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> This is next for us :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 337320


damn i certainly hope not


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I just don't get it, how lawmakers think sometimes.

Drunk girl is too wasted and/or lazy to verify a driver and license plate. How is a forced barcode supposed to help other drunks in the same position?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I just don't get it, how lawmakers think sometimes.
> 
> Drunk girl is too wasted and/or lazy to verify a driver and license plate. How is a forced barcode supposed to help other drunks in the same position?


When there's actually nothing you can really do, instead of doing nothing, do something that's meaningless.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The best part of this law is that gypsy cabs cannot get a ticket for not having placards. So the gypsy cab sami got in would not be in violation of sami's law.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I just don't get it, how lawmakers think sometimes.
> 
> Drunk girl is too wasted and/or lazy to verify a driver and license plate. How is a forced barcode supposed to help other drunks in the same position?


it's not , but they have to look like their taking action for the cameras and for their voter base, They know damn well that a barcode is not going to do crap if someone's too drunk to scan it in the first place but it sure looks good on paper, Nice of them to blame it on the drivers and the two companies but the fault remains with the people who do not check the license plate


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> If pax can't check all the info they have now, they won't scan a code, especially when they're intoxicated. They'll see a barcode and think it's legit, when it could be a fake.


Right. Each car already has a unique identifier code on it, at the front and rear of the vehicle. And the pax already has the photo of the driver in the app, and their name. All this new law does is to repeat this information in a different place.

The answer is clearly to set a legal alcohol limit for rideshare Pax, in the way that there is a legal limit for drivers. Uberlyft should be forced to send pax a breathalyzer device and they need to blow under a 0.35 in front of the driver if they want to get a ride.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right. Each car already has a unique identifier code on it, at the front and rear of the vehicle. And the pax already has the photo of the driver in the app, and their name. All this new law does is to repeat this information in a different place.
> 
> The answer is clearly to set a legal alcohol limit for rideshare Pax, in the way that there is a legal limit for drivers. Uberlyft should be forced to send pax a breathalyzer device and they need to blow under a 0.35 in front of the driver if they want to get a ride.


Alternatively, they could permit drivers to cancel, at the driver's sole discretion and without penalty or consequences from Uber, if the driver regards the prospective passenger as unfit to ride.

Fat chance of that, of course, but it would make sense.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> they could permit drivers to cancel, at the driver's sole discretion and without penalty or consequences from Uber, if the driver regards the prospective passenger as unfit to ride.


I already did that, all the time, when I worked the drunk shift



njn said:


> The law also requires you to have your mugshot in the window so the pax can verify what the driver is supposed to look like.


Won't do any good. A woman once strode up to my car and pushed her phone at me. "Is this you?", She demanded. The photo of her driver showed a young 20-something black man called Mohammed. I am a middle aged white man.

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I already did that, all the time, when I worked the drunk shift


Yeah, I've done it a number of times too, but in theory doing so repeatedly invites consequences from Uber. If they made it clear that it wasn't a problem and they didn't care, drivers would be more free to exercise their discretion, but there's really little reason for Uber to do that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A woman once strode up to my car and pushed her phone at me. "Is this you?", She demanded. The photo of her driver showed a young 20-something black man called Mohammed. I am a middle aged white man.
> 
> You can't fix stupid.


This!!!! Last wknd afternoon, I was picking up someone downtown with a unisex name. There were a lot of people standing outside because it's where the pedal tavern starts.

I slow down to park, and a few women start pointing at my car and then walk towards my car. They can read my license plate since they're standing by the curb.

But then two men approach my car, and grab my door. But I keep it locked. I rolled down my window a little and ask them if they requested Uber and ask them to give me the name who the ride is for. The guys were my riders.

What is odd is I don't even use my trade dress. I highly doubt these women even looked at my license plate or pic. They just saw me slow down and park. And it wasn't even dark. Stupid women.

Attached is a pic of the pedal tavern.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> What is odd is I don't even use my trade dress. I highly doubt these women even looked at my license plate or pic. They just saw me slow down and park. And it wasn't even dark. Stupid women.


Lol, I have had this too. I was driving through town one night, not working, not online, no trade dress. A WhatsApp message arrived so I pulled over to read and answer it. A few seconds after I stopped the right back door was opened, a blonde inserted herself into the car, plopped herself down on the back seat and closed the door.

:rollseyes:

I think lawmakers are right to enact sensible laws to protect people but they can only do so much to protect idiots from themselves. When they go too far with these attempts then you get laws like this. What they need to do is spend more resources on educating the moronic so that they can take some responsibility for their own safety.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I have had this too. I was driving through town one night, not working, not online, no trade dress. A WhatsApp message arrived so I pulled over to read and answer it. A few seconds after I stopped the right back door was opened, a blonde inserted herself into the car, plopped herself down on the back seat and closed the door.


Wow!!! That girl sadly may end up on the news one day as a missing woman. I assume you keep your doors locked now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Wow!!! That girl sadly may end up on the news one day as a missing woman. I assume you keep your doors locked now.


The car auto-unlocked itself when I put it in park and allowed Goldilocks to get in. Now I lock it back up immediately when I park.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

njn said:


> The best part of this law is that gypsy cabs cannot get a ticket for not having placards. So the gypsy cab sami got in would not be in violation of sami's law.


B9
Bingo!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, multiple driver info displayed for pax is already required and has been for a year, for any driver picking up from the airport:
> 
> View attachment 337328
> 
> ...


Gov Murphy Signs "Sami's Law in NJ

The legislation signed today requires rideshare companies to issue additional identification materials to drivers to help passengers correctly identify their vehicle. First, rideshare companies must issue two identifying markers to each driver to be displayed on the front windshield and rear window. Second, rideshare companies must create and provide every driver with two copies of a two-dimensional barcode or other machine-readable code that passengers can scan to confirm the identity of the vehicle. Third, rideshare companies shall produce and issue two credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver's name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250, and rideshare companies that fail to comply with these provisions can have their permit to operate in New Jersey suspended or revoked.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Gov Murphy Signs "Sami's Law in NJ
> 
> The legislation signed today requires rideshare companies to issue additional identification materials to drivers to help passengers correctly identify their vehicle. First, rideshare companies must issue two identifying markers to each driver to be displayed on the front windshield and rear window. Second, rideshare companies must create and provide every driver with two copies of a two-dimensional barcode or other machine-readable code that passengers can scan to confirm the identity of the vehicle. Third, rideshare companies shall produce and issue two credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver's name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250, and rideshare companies that fail to comply with these provisions can have their permit to operate in New Jersey suspended or revoked.


Whelp! Time for me to look at package delivery as a side gig.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Whelp! Time for me to look at package delivery as a side gig.


It's only in Joysey for now. Hopefully common sense will prevail everywhere else.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's only in Joysey for now. Hopefully sense will prevail everywhere else.


Yes it makes sense that people in other states will demand their own government pass this into law there too. These drive/fake driver assaults aren't just happening in Jersey. I bet the next one that happens in another state will get folks talking about making this nationwide. In the eyes of the pax, why should only Jersey passengers have this added protection.

The only way this is going to fall apart is when the "smart" fake uber drivers put a barcode sticker on their car from a bag of Cheetos, and the drunk bar crowd female is too drunk to rationalize why her phone didn't read the code right, and gets in the car anyways.

Likewise all the pax who's phone is about to die. They are just going to hop in the car anyways since if their phone does die, they cannot request another ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yes it makes sense that people in other states will demand their own government pass this into law there too. These drive/fake driver assaults aren't just happening in Jersey. I bet the next one that happens in another state will get folks talking about making this nationwide. In the eyes of the pax, why should only Jersey passengers have this added protection.
> 
> The only way this is going to fall apart is when the "smart" fake uber drivers put a barcode sticker on their car from a bag of Cheetos, and the drunk bar crowd female is too drunk to rationalize why her phone didn't read the code right, and gets in the car anyways.
> 
> Likewise all the pax who's phone is about to die. They are just going to hop in the car anyways since if their phone does die, they cannot request another ride.


I'm hoping that legislators in CA will be more sensible. Then again, they did sign off on a $70bn high speed train to nowhere and the "spill proof" gas can spout. So maybe not...


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes it makes sense that people in other states will demand their own government pass this into law there too. These drive/fake driver assaults aren't just happening in Jersey. I bet the next one that happens in another state will get folks talking about making this nationwide. In the eyes of the pax, why should only Jersey passengers have this added protection.
> 
> The only way this is going to fall apart is when the "smart" fake uber drivers put a barcode sticker on their car from a bag of Cheetos, and the drunk bar crowd female is too drunk to rationalize why her phone didn't read the code right, and gets in the car anyways.
> 
> Likewise all the pax who's phone is about to die. They are just going to hop in the car anyways since if their phone does die, they cannot request another ride.


Samu's Law isn't about driver assaults. The bill's passage and signing follows the tragic death of Samantha "Sami" Josephson, a Robbinsville resident and student at the University of South Carolina, who mistakenly entered a car she thought was her rideshare vehicle and driver.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Samu's Law isn't about driver assaults. The bill's passage and signing follows the tragic death of Samantha "Sami" Josephson, a Robbinsville resident and student at the University of South Carolina, who mistakenly entered a car she thought was her rideshare vehicle and driver.


Right, what I was saying is, you can buy any random barcode sticker online, just like how you can by Uber and Lyft trade dress online. So a non-rideshare driver can put all these things on their cars and show up at the clubs at bar close, beer festivals and just overall look for partying pax.

When pax are that drunk, or distracted they are not going to try and figure out why their phone didn't scan the barcode properly. They need a ride home now, and they will hop into a random car lined up at the curb, knowing that it's probably not *their* Uber, but hopefully the driver will just accept cash and take them home.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Right, what I was saying is, you can buy any random barcode sticker online, just like how you can by Uber and Lyft trade dress online. So a non-rideshare driver can put all these things on their cars and show up at the clubs at bar close, beer festivals and just overall look for partying pax.
> 
> When pax are that drunk, or distracted they are not going to try and figure out why their phone didn't scan the barcode properly. They need a ride home now, and they will hop into a random car lined up at the curb, knowing that it's probably not *their* Uber, but hopefully the driver will just accept cash and take them home.


If you are in NJ, I anticipate that you will receive a package from Uber with the required bar code and instructions. According to the text of the law, the DMV will be responsible for issuing the rideshare ID cards. There will probably be a cost, since the state doesn't do anything for free. Watch your mailboxes and expect to receive instructions about obtaining the ID cards. It was inevitable.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> If you are in NJ, I anticipate that you will receive a package from Uber with the required bar code and instructions. According to the text of the law, the DMV will be responsible for issuing the rideshare ID cards. There will probably be a cost, since the state doesn't do anything for free. Watch your mailboxes and expect to receive instructions about obtaining the ID cards. It was inevitable.


I'm in Seattle which is usually the test market for all Uber's crap bright ideas. In 2017 they launched the Teen Rider Platform in Seattle and had we drivers not went to the media and vehemently fought it, it would have gone nationwide by the fall of that year. This is why I'm not resting easy that in Seattle we will get a pass. Seattle drivers are usually Uber and Lyft's guinea pigs.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm in Seattle which is usually the test market for all Uber's crap bright ideas. In 2017 they launched the Teen Rider Platform in Seattle only and had we drivers not went to the media and vehemently fought it, it would have gone nationwide by the fall of that year. This is why I'm not resting easy that in Seattle we will get a pass. Seattle drivers are usually Uber and Lyft's guinea pigs.


Not surprised that the Teen Program was a bust. Uber policies in NJ already dictate that adult account holders are forbidden to arrange rides for unaccompanied minors, but yet we are all confronted with unaccompanied minors here in NJ wanting to be picked up from elementary, middle and high schools and who "mysteriously" (and allegedly) had their own Uber accounts and complained about their being refused rides. I myself have spoken to a host of irate parents who protested to their minor children being refused rides. The reality of their actions manifested when they were asked if they would normally allow their minor children to ride with a complete stranger. It blasphemed every concept of the Stranger Danger protocol the minors learned in elementary school. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Not surprised that the Teen Program was a bust. Uber policies in NJ already dictate that adult account holders are forbidden to arrange rides for unaccompanied minors, but yet we are all confronted with unaccompanied minors here in NJ wanting to be picked up from elementary, middle and high schools and who "mysteriously" (and allegedly) had their own Uber accounts and complained about their being refused rides. I myself have spoken to a host of irate parents who protested to their minor children being refused rides. The reality of their actions manifested when they were asked if they would normally allow their minor children to ride with a complete stranger. It blasphemed every concept of the Stranger Danger protocol the minors learned in elementary school. Back to the drawing board.


Yeah this Teen Rider Platform Uber introduced allowed minors as young as 13 to have their own uber account and request a ride on their own. If we drivers refused, we would be deactivated. That's why we went to the media.

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...o-test-pilot-program-for-underage-pax.151010/


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah this Teen Rider Platform Uber introduced allowed minors as young as 13 to have their own uber account and request a ride on their own. If we drivers refused, we would be deactivated. That's why we went to the media.
> 
> https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...o-test-pilot-program-for-underage-pax.151010/


I would guess that the God News of zither Teen Rider Program in Seattle spread through social media to other states and those who qualifuedcas ubaccompanied minors got the idea to tell drivers that they had their own account, because how can a driver prove or disprove their claim? The Uber policies told me here in NJ that it was unlawful and against the terms to transport unaccompanied minors and that is the direction that I followed. That was the law here. PERIOD!



Unleaded said:


> I would guess that the God News of zither Teen Rider Program in Seattle spread through social media to other states and those who qualifuedcas ubaccompanied minors got the idea to tell drivers that they had their own account, because how can a driver prove or disprove their claim? The Uber policies told me here in NJ that it was unlawful and against the terms to transport unaccompanied minors and that is the direction that I followed. That was the law here. PERIOD!


Darn Spell Checker thinks it knows what I want to say. It changes my words when the change is not needed. "That was "Uber Teen Rider Program"....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I would guess that the God News of zither Teen Rider Program in Seattle spread through social media to other states and those who qualifuedcas ubaccompanied minors got the idea to tell drivers that they had their own account, because how can a driver prove or disprove their claim? The Uber policies told me here in NJ that it was unlawful and against the terms to transport unaccompanied minors and that is the direction that I followed. That was the law here. PERIOD!


We had the same rules, since I first signed up in 2016, but then in Spring of 2017, Uber flipped the script. Yes, the Seattle pax have never forgotten the blissful Spring of 2017 where they did not have to do their jobs as parents, and they could allow total strangers to pickup the little ones from soccer and ballet practice and take them home. Many of these kids looked much younger than 13. How am I going to card them?

During weekday mornings in Seattle, from 7:00 am to 9:00 am, I have at least 5 cancels due to it being a kid going to school. My car has heavy window tint and I have no visible trade dress, yet still these kids are grabbing at my door handles trying to get in.

Was the Amber Alert all for nothing? That's what I grew up with. Stranger Danger!

It's very common for Seattle drivers even to this day to have a low AR rate and a cancel rate in the single digits due to this mess.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> We had the same rules, since I first signed up in 2016, but then in Spring of 2017, Uber flipped the script. Yes, the Seattle pax have never forgotten the blissful Spring of 2017 where they did not have to do their jobs as parents, and they could allow total strangers to pickup the little ones from soccer and ballet practice and take them home. Many of these kids looked much younger than 13. How am I going to card them?
> 
> During weekday mornings in Seattle, from 7:00 am to 9:00 am, I have at least 5 cancels due to it being a kid going to school. My car has heavy window tint and I have no visible trade dress, yet still these kids are grabbing at my door handles trying to get in.
> 
> ...


I thought I had seen everything until a mother came out of her house with a baby in a carrier, strapped it in and then tried to walk back to her house. She wanted me to drop off her infant child to her sitter. The other was a mother who wanted me to drop off her 2 minors to elementary school. There are others, but these 2 incidents explain it the best. I should have reported to child services.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I thought I had seen everything until a mother came out of her house with a baby in a carrier, strapped it in and then tried to walk back to her house. She wanted me to drop off her infant child to her sitter. The other was a mother who wanted me to drop off her 2 minors to elementary school. There are others, but these 2 incidents explain it the best. I should have reported to child services.


After the failed Teen Rider Platform, Uber is back to telling us to refuse all minors. Shortly after it ended, I got a request near dusk from a guy named John at Discovery Park, which is a very heavily forested park for many miles. There are only a couple of winding roads with no lighting going through there.

As I drove though the near darkness multiple cars were passing me leaving the park. I assumed some sort of event had just ended. When I got to the end of the road I was in the parking lot next to the water. It was totally dark out now. I was the only car in the parking lot by now so I turned on my high beams in search of John, my pax. Then my phone rang. It was John. He was he told me that he was at home about 12 miles away. I was there to pick up his kids from their soccer game.

Just then my headlights lit up two children standing in the dark at the edge of the woods. A boy about age 8 to 10 and a girl around 6 years old. Yes. I could leave them, and they could end up on the news the next morning because I left them. I decided I could always get another job and picked up the kids and took them home. Kept my hands at 10 and 2, didn't talk to them, made sure my dash cam was aimed at all of us.

Much later at an Uber Greenlight Hub I told them about this and told them it was their fault that these pax are still wanting us to pick up their kids. Uber told me that while they appreciate my concerns about leaving those kids, next time, do not pick them up, but stay with them and call the police and report abandoned children.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> After the failed Teen Rider Platform, Uber is back to telling us to refuse all minors. Shortly after it ended, I got a request near dusk from a guy named John at Discovery Park, which is a very heavily forested park for many miles. There are only a couple of winding roads with no lighting going through there.
> 
> As I drove though the near darkness multiple cars were passing me leaving the park. I assumed some sort of event had just ended. When I got to the end of the road I was in the parking lot next to the water. It was totally dark out now. I was the only car in the parking lot by now so I turned on my high beams in search of John, my pax. Then my phone rang. It was John. He was he told me that he was at home about 12 miles away. I was there to pick up his kids from their soccer game.
> 
> ...


Wow! You made a judgement call and did the right thing, only to be admonished for your actions. Had you called the police and waited, you may have been designated as a witness against the dad in a custody battle or a criminal failure to supervise court proceeding. Thank you for doing the right thing. We are humans and we serve humans and need to do the right thing, first time, every time. Every time someone gets into our cars, we make judgement calls. This one was no different. Was Uber willing to compensate you for the legal entanglement which could have resulted?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Wow! You made a judgement call and did the right thing, only to be admonished for your actions. Had you called the police and waited, you may have been designated as a witness against the dad in a custody battle or a criminal failure to supervise court proceeding. Thank you for doing the right thing. We are humans and we serve humans and need to do the right thing, first time, every time. Every time someone gets into our cars, we make judgement calls. This one was no different. Was Uber willing to compensate you for the legal entanglement which could have resulted?


No they just gave me a "Bad Ant. But we won't deactivate you, but just don't do it again, and call the police next time and let them handle it."


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No they just gave me a "Bad Ant. But we won't deactivate you, but just don't do it again, and call the police next time and let them handle it."


I sincerely sympathize with you. You did the right thing and should be proud of the decision you made. I have been cursed out by parents whose minor children after I refused to take them anywhere unaccompanied, whether it be soccer practice, to the hair dresser, for a prom gown fitting, to the doctor or to the mall, etc. I have been called the bad guy on many an occasion because I told them to call a cab or call a friend or have them to take the school bus home. When the pick up address is a school, you can almost always bet it will be an unaccompanied minor (and sometimes their minor friends). It is important that you use good judgement. The cancellation fee will probably equal what the trip fare was going to be, and you will (again) have done the right thing.As an independent contractor, you follow the Uber guidelines but you also call the shots in your vehicle. PERIOD!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No they just gave me a "Bad Ant. But we won't deactivate you, but just don't do it again, and call the police next time and let them handle it."


That's their standard issue CYA response: "Officially, we can't possibly condone what she did, and we have to advise her to never do it again, but secretly, we hope she keeps doing it because that's why we get paid for these rides. Heads we win, tails you lose: if everything goes fine, there's no problem and we get paid, if it doesn't, we still get paid, and your ass is on the line." It's quite a nice little game they have going for themselves.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That's their standard issue CYA response: "Officially, we can't possibly condone what she did, and we have to advise her to never do it again, but secretly, we hope she keeps doing it because that's why we get paid for these rides. Heads we win, tales you lose: if everything goes fine, there's no problem and we get paid, if it doesn't, we still get paid, and your ass is on the line." It's quite a nice little game they have going for themselves.


That's Heavy!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I sincerely sympathize with you. You did the right thing and should be proud of the decision you made. I have been cursed out by parents whose minor children after I refused to take them anywhere unaccompanied, whether it be soccer practice, to the hair dresser, for a prom gown fitting, to the doctor or to the mall, etc. I have been called the bad guy on many an occasion because I told them to call a cab or call a friend or have them to take the school bus home. When the pick up address is a school, you can almost always bet it will be an unaccompanied minor (and sometimes their minor friends). It is important that you use good judgement. The cancellation fee will probably equal what the trip fare was going to be, and you will (again) have done the right thing.As an independent contractor, you follow the Uber guidelines but you also call the shots in your vehicle. PERIOD!


Yeah....when I told the kids to get in the car, I was already thinking I was going to be deactivated. The next day I downloaded Lyft. :biggrin:


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol, I remember when I was growing up, it was always "never get in the car with strangers!" And now its "Let's summon a random stranger that hopefully won't kidnap us to take us home after a night of getting wasted and hope it turns out okay!"

Self-preservation and common sense is literally being bred out of the human race, and that's why Sami died. It had nothing to do with us. It had to do with being overly drunk, overly trusting, and not checking her own safety parameters.

As said before. Even with a placard, and a bar code (which she would have been too drunk to check and scan anyway) , she still probably would have gotten into that car and been killed. Because, apparently, that's the norm in society today. *headdesk*


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> There will probably be a cost, since the state doesn't do anything for free. Watch your mailboxes and expect to receive instructions about obtaining the ID cards. It was inevitable.


...and of course YOU will have to pay that cost, not Uber or Lyft.

------
The whole thing is just stupid. They already give the passenger our license plate, make and model of car, our mugshot, and first name. If the passenger isn't checking the license plate then that is on them. It literally takes about 3 seconds to do.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That's their standard issue CYA response: "Officially, we can't possibly condone what she did, and we have to advise her to never do it again, but secretly, we hope she keeps doing it because that's why we get paid for these rides. Heads we win, tails you lose: if everything goes fine, there's no problem and we get paid, if it doesn't, we still get paid, and your ass is on the line." It's quite a nice little game they have going for themselves.


The end of this video could just as easily be a conversation between a driver and Uber regarding unaccompanied minors.


----------



## allthepax (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If pax can't check all the info they have now, they won't scan a code, especially when they're intoxicated. They'll see a barcode and think it's legit, when it could be a fake.


I agree. with all respect to Samantha and her family, the law isn't really going to change anything.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The end of this video could just as easily be a conversation between a driver and Uber regarding unaccompanied minors.


Or to paraphrase the opening segment of every episode of the old _Mission Impossible_, "As usual, if any of you Uber drivers are found to be driving unaccompanied minors, Uber will disavow any knowledge of your actions"


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Or to paraphrase the opening segment of every episode of the old _Mission Impossible_, "As usual, if any of you Uber drivers are found to be driving unaccompanied minors, Uber will disavow any knowledge of your actions"


"...but will totally avow any payment received for your actions."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lately I have been replying to the question with "are you looking for Benjamin, driving a black Honda Civic, with tags..?". One woman said "yes" a bit sheepishly and got in, another looked totally confused by the question and didn't know how to get that information - totally oblivious. 

I was on the phone with a pax looking for me last weekend (he was drunk and stupid, the normal), a woman randomly walked to my car and demanded her name with the typical entitled attitude. I knew she wasn't my pax. "What's your name?" Back and forth until she said her name, "you're not my passenger. Check the information in the app". Of course, it was the LIGHT BLUE car of another model entirely in front of me. 

This whole thing has just put pax in MORE danger by ignoring all of the information provided (just like the SC student did) because they think that us saying their name is a full proof way of confirmation. Maybe the "driver" is a stalker that oh, I don't know, might know their first name? ? 

Barcodes? Ridiculous.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Lately I have been replying to the question with "are you looking for Benjamin, driving a black Honda Civic, with tags..?". One woman said "yes" a bit sheepishly and got in, another looked totally confused by the question and didn't know how to get that information - totally oblivious.
> 
> I was on the phone with a pax looking for me last weekend (he was drunk and stupid, the normal), a woman randomly walked to my car and demanded her name with the typical entitled attitude. I knew she wasn't my pax. "What's your name?" Back and forth until she said her name, "you're not my passenger. Check the information in the app". Of course, it was the LIGHT BLUE car of another model entirely in front of me.
> 
> ...


I would guesstimate that maybe 20% of riders I encountered were not the account holder, but had had the ride ordered for them by someone else who isn't there. I don't see how barcodes are going to be any use to them, for the same reason that they can't look at a phone to see the name, vehicle, plate info., etc..


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> a woman randomly walked to my car and demanded her name with the typical entitled attitude. I knew she wasn't my pax. "What's your name?" Back and forth until she said her name, "you're not my passenger.


With barcodes, she could avoid interacting with creepy drivers by walking along and scanning cars with her phone, which is creepy by itself.


----------



## Bruticus (Sep 4, 2017)

njn said:


> https://infotracer.com/plate-lookup/
> 
> Not free, but $4 should get you the info.


That website is a scam you cant look up anyone's license plate info unless you got a hook with someone in a Law Enforcement Agency or at that states DMV.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

njn said:


> With barcodes, she could avoid interacting with creepy drivers by walking along and scanning cars with her phone, which is creepy by itself.


Dam, I hadn't even thought of that. It means only the account holder will be able to verify. I've read that Uber could set up the app so that the ride wouldn't start until the scan registered the correct barcode. But I don't think that was in the law. Regardless, non - account holders ubering on a friends account, are at grave risk of being murdered. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everytime an idiot does something stupid, laws or warnings have to be placed to prevent other idiots from doing the same thing.
> 
> Some idiot must have folded their stroller with a baby in it so now my stroller says to remove child before folding.
> 
> Why can't people just acknowledge that Sami was stupid?


Just like Mice and MouseTraps. Idiots and Laws. If we pass laws to stop idiocy, all it will do is breed better idiots.



Unleaded said:


> Gov Murphy Signs "Sami's Law in NJ
> 
> The legislation signed today requires rideshare companies to issue additional identification materials to drivers to help passengers correctly identify their vehicle. First, rideshare companies must issue two identifying markers to each driver to be displayed on the front windshield and rear window. Second, rideshare companies must create and provide every driver with two copies of a two-dimensional barcode or other machine-readable code that passengers can scan to confirm the identity of the vehicle. Third, rideshare companies shall produce and issue two credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver's name, photo, and license plate number. Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250, and rideshare companies that fail to comply with these provisions can have their permit to operate in New Jersey suspended or revoked.


Don't worry, it will get worse. California lawmakers will not sit on their hands while NJ out legislates them. CA will double down on this law making it much, much worse. I can't think how but then again, I'm not a virtue signaling CA lawmaker. They will figure it out, I have utter confidence in this.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


Well, it appears that Uber has some work to do providing NJ drivers with ID cards and bar codes for their vehicles all because a young woman got into the wrong vehicle in South Csrolina


ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


Well, it looks like Uber will have to get busy providing NJ drivers with ID cards and zebra codes for their cars, all because a young woman got into the wrong car in South Carolina. The new law will accomplish whatever it does, but the other issue facing all drivers is adult account holders arranging rides for their unaccompanied minors. There has to be some consequences for adult account holders who do this or allow their minor children to request rides and get into cars with absolute strangers who are the drivers. Today, a mother tried to arrange a ride for her child under 10 years old. The intended child rider was refused a ride and the drive had to deal with the upset of the mother who was reminded of the 18 year old age requirement. Drivers MUST stop transporting unaccompanied minors,before they find themselves deactivated or criminally accused of inappropriate wrongdoing, especially if they are innocent.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What about a copy of your background check? Are you required to give that also?


And maybe your birth certificate too!


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


Good for you! This isn't about safety. Pax already have several ways to keep themselves safe. I asked Lyft to require photos of all pax for an account so drivers can verify them and you would have thought I was asking them to cut off their right hands. And, sorry, but that Facebook snap of you in sun glasses with straw hat pulled down over half your face doesn't qualify.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mista T said:


> I just don't get it, how lawmakers think sometimes.
> 
> Drunk girl is too wasted and/or lazy to verify a driver and license plate. How is a forced barcode supposed to help other drunks in the same position?


Exactly!!! 
how could they do this without any action from drivers? What about driver safety? In some states drivers carryguns, in one state a man got into a pool ride and shot the driver and passenger? this is to totally ridiculous and abuse of law. The people would not vote for something like this? Did the lawmakers ask the people? This problem arises from a sick individual that used Uber to do something sick! Now the rest of the drivers have to pay and do extra things that we didn't have to? And none of it helpsthe driver? The less the driver has to worry about the better they can drive. Why must all pay for the actions of a few, especially in New Jersey where Uber incidents haven't been nearly as common or as egregious as other places. I don't like our rights and laws being imposed like this? This is how lawyers take the law right under us, how much affiliation do the families and politicians dealing with this law have with taxis, or can companies? It's u fortunately but " I can't trust anyone" I have to consider this. Someone research that! These representatives and politicians should do Uber themselves so they can get a pulse of the people and see how disconnected they really are, and who these ridiculous laws are really helping. Come out here and do some driving politicians learn about the people you claim to be helping!! Let's start a petition, how many politicians will dare do Uber full time for a week??


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Bottom line: whether she was stupid or not, whether it'll benefit anyone or not, and whether it's fair or legal or not, its happening. And there's not a damn thing any of us can do about it.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


Thank you! We got enough people &#128517;



Uberdrivernj12 said:


> Exactly!!!
> how could they do this without any action from drivers? What about driver safety? In some states drivers carryguns, in one state a man got into a pool ride and shot the driver and passenger? this is to totally ridiculous and abuse of law. The people would not vote for something like this? Did the lawmakers ask the people? This problem arises from a sick individual that used Uber to do something sick! Now the rest of the drivers have to pay and do extra things that we didn't have to? And none of it helpsthe driver? The less the driver has to worry about the better they can drive. Why must all pay for the actions of a few, especially in New Jersey where Uber incidents haven't been nearly as common or as egregious as other places. I don't like our rights and laws being imposed like this? This is how lawyers take the law right under us, how much affiliation do the families and politicians dealing with this law have with taxis, or can companies? It's u fortunately but " I can't trust anyone" I have to consider this. Someone research that! These representatives and politicians should do Uber themselves so they can get a pulse of the people and see how disconnected they really are, and who these ridiculous laws are really helping. Come out here and do some driving politicians learn about the people you claim to be helping!! Let's start a petition, how many politicians will dare do Uber full time for a week??


Democrats hate people, and Uber hates NJ drivers. It's simple, really.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> Exactly!!!
> how could they do this without any action from drivers? What about driver safety? In some states drivers carryguns, in one state a man got into a pool ride and shot the driver and passenger? this is to totally ridiculous and abuse of law. The people would not vote for something like this? Did the lawmakers ask the people? This problem arises from a sick individual that used Uber to do something sick! Now the rest of the drivers have to pay and do extra things that we didn't have to? And none of it helpsthe driver? The less the driver has to worry about the better they can drive. Why must all pay for the actions of a few, especially in New Jersey where Uber incidents haven't been nearly as common or as egregious as other places. I don't like our rights and laws being imposed like this? This is how lawyers take the law right under us, how much affiliation do the families and politicians dealing with this law have with taxis, or can companies? It's u fortunately but " I can't trust anyone" I have to consider this. Someone research that! These representatives and politicians should do Uber themselves so they can get a pulse of the people and see how disconnected they really are, and who these ridiculous laws are really helping. Come out here and do some driving politicians learn about the people you claim to be helping!! Let's start a petition, how many politicians will dare do Uber full time for a week??


to put it bluntly it's all for the press it's all for the reelection , It may sound mean but if you're too drunk to check the license plate it's your fault and your fault only for getting in the wrong car


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Thank you! We got enough people &#128517;
> 
> 
> Democrats hate people, and Uber hates NJ drivers. It's simple, really.





Tony73 said:


> Thank you! We got enough people &#128517;
> 
> 
> Democrats hate people, and Uber hates NJ drivers. It's simple, really.


Samantha Jisephson's parents were politically connected. You have never seen legislation in New Jersey introduces and reach tge governor's desk for signing into law this fast!. This in not about Democrat or republican or Uber hating NJ drivers. This is about who knows who. She got drunk abd got into the wrong car outside of NJ, and got killed, but her parents were connected enough in NJ to get this done in NJ. Is this the law in all US states? No!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Samantha Jisephson's parents were politically connected. You have never seen legislation in New Jersey introduces and reach tge governor's desk for signing into law this fast!. This in not about Democrat or republican or Uber hating NJ drivers. This is about who knows who. She got drunk abd got into the wrong car outside of NJ, and got killed, but her parents were connected enough in NJ to get this done in NJ. Is this the law in all US states? No!


Not yet, but there are talks of it becoming federal law. What you said sounds about right. It was too quick too direct, in a system where things take an eternity to be passed or rejected. Def not a priority.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> They are saying that the new law requiring barcodes on our car, is aimed at making everyone safer. Sounds like the driver isn't counted as a part of "everyone." Drivers are the suspects. The barcode (can) be scanned by the rider. But is not mandatory. So they can ignor the barcode just like they do the liscence plate, name, car, etc. I've been looking for an excuse not to drive in NJ, and this is it. I'm not getting the barcode, and I don't want to pay the $250 fine. From now on, I'm canceling when I see NJ as the destination.
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


You wouldn't be able to for much longer anyway. Uber is now requiring registration as a NJ driver to pick up in NJ soon.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You wouldn't be able to for much longer anyway. Uber is now requiring registration as a NJ driver to pick up in NJ soon.


Wow. That is crazy. I am really curious to see the consequences of this and how it all plays out. Quite a few people from PA or DE might start taking the OP's position and it could be hard to get a decent ride into Jersey. Between this, turning your car into a ridiculous QR code poor man's taxi, not being able to discriminate based on destination (ie: say no to NYC trips), traffic, tolls, etc.... I just don't get how people drive in NJ with the garbage rates these TNCs pay. I have nothing against Jersey either. Both and raised on the shore and miss the pizza, bagels, porkroll and "waddur" all the time.

Hamfisted laws like this are so myopic and show some people, even though their intentions are good, have _zero_ clue as to how stuff works on the ground. Same thing with the "say my name" nonsense. I could have a giant lit up placard like a taxi that said "mrpjfresh's Uber" and giant fathead stickies of my face on each door and drunk dopes would still come up and ask me who I am or better still, if I am Mohammed and if I want to be (as two drunk girls did 2 summers ago).


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

JFC, the number of whiney [email protected]**ers in this thread who blame a woman for getting murdered. I’m embarrassed for you.

Plenty of people — drunk, sober, female, male, you, your mom — have gotten into the wrong car, or rung the wrong doorbell, or made some other mistake at some point in their lives. Do you know what the difference was between all those people and Sami? They all had the good fortune not to encounter a violent, selfish scumbag, setting off a chain of events that would tragically result in the incessant squawking and whining of a bunch of rideshare drivers.

Sami wasn’t stupid, even if she did something stupid, as everyone does occasionally. Some a-hole murdered her. This is on HIM.

Anyway, it’s a stupid law.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah....when I told the kids to get in the car, I was already thinking I was going to be deactivated. The next day I downloaded Lyft. :biggrin:


I have continually responded to locations as a result of ride requests and have been met by unaccompanied male and female minors of all ages. I have refused them, sent the account holder a copy of the Uber unaccompanied Minor policy and have still received texts and calls asking me to make an exception, or to consider the lateness of the hour, or accused of being a bad Uber driver for refusing. I provide the text and advise them to call a cab or call a friend or take the effort to pick them up themselves. I also remind these adults that "Stranger Danger" is a true concern at any age. I refuse the minors, do my due diligence and happily accept the cancellation fee. This way I don't have any thoughts or concerns about false claims, low ratings, frivolous complaints and lies, or deactivation. The minors continue to repeatedly submit additional ride requests until they find a driver who take the risk of transporting the minors. Go figure!


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Has anybody mentioned:

1. Miss Sami was drunk when she got in the wrong car
2. Although a resident of New Jersey, it all happened in South Carolina
3. Her parents are the ones pushing the law because their little darling could never be at fault
4. Passing a law will always make drunk people much better at making decisions
5. It was also introduced as a federal law


----------

